# HEDGEHOG STUCK! Help :(



## peaches_hedgehog (Oct 3, 2015)

My hedgehog Peaches climbed into a hole under the sink cabinet I was unaware of. It's been a few hours and he's sleeping inside now, he hasn't attempted to climb out. The climb is about 5 1/2 inches, he climbed in but does that mean he can climb out? Any advice on how to coax him to come out?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would try getting something stinky that he might like. Canned cat food, canned fish, cooked meat, something like that. If he has a favorite treat, try waving that under the hole. I would also put something (a blanket or pillow) underneath the hole so if he does come out on his own, he doesn't have so far to fall & has a soft landing. Do you know if the hole goes anywhere further that you don't want him to go?


----------



## peaches_hedgehog (Oct 3, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> I would try getting something stinky that he might like. Canned cat food, canned fish, cooked meat, something like that. If he has a favorite treat, try waving that under the hole. I would also put something (a blanket or pillow) underneath the hole so if he does come out on his own, he doesn't have so far to fall & has a soft landing. Do you know if the hole goes anywhere further that you don't want him to go?


There's nothing there, it's just a empty dark small place under the cabinet. Exactly what he likes. I put out more of his favorite food out with the bag so maybe the smell will draw him out and I placed his favorite place to hide in sight. I think my biggest concern is that although he could crawl in, I hope he can crawl back out. Right now he's currently sleeping inside there, the hole is too small for my hands so I can't pull him out and when I try to put anything in it he just starts hissing and huffing.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Is it still daylight where you're at? If it is he might just prefer to sit where he is and sleep. When it gets dark out I would just make sure the room is as dark as possible. I imagine he'll get hungry and come out on his own. If he got himself in there, there's a decent chance he can get himself out. So I'm not terribly worried about that.

If he doesn't come out on his own sometime tonight, you may need to be prepared to make a hole so you can get him out.


----------



## peaches_hedgehog (Oct 3, 2015)

shinydistraction said:


> Is it still daylight where you're at? If it is he might just prefer to sit where he is and sleep. When it gets dark out I would just make sure the room is as dark as possible. I imagine he'll get hungry and come out on his own. If he got himself in there, there's a decent chance he can get himself out. So I'm not terribly worried about that.
> 
> If he doesn't come out on his own sometime tonight, you may need to be prepared to make a hole so you can get him out.


He finally came out at night, 8 hours later. He's very angry though that we won't let him back in...


----------

